# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Вычисление спама в графических файлах средствами SpamAssassin

## Синауридзе Александр

В статье "Fight Image Spam With FuzzyOCR And SpamAssassin On Debian/Ubuntu" рассказывается об интересном плагине к SpamAssassin - FuzzyOCR, способном анализировать текст во вложенных картинках. Блокировка происходит если на картинке обнаружено одно из слов занесенных в черный список. Вот еще ссылка по данной теме http://fxp0.org.ua/2006/sep/27/setup...-spamassassin/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

